# Family Convicted in 'Honor' Murders~



## Sunshine

> Kingston, Ontario (CNN) -- A Canadian jury Sunday convicted three members of a family of Afghan immigrants of the "honor" murders of four female relatives whose bodies were found in an Ontario canal.
> 
> Mohammed Shafia, 58; his wife, Tooba Mohammad Yahya, 42; and their son, Hamed, 21, were found guilty of first-degree murder in the deaths of Shafia's three teenage daughters and his first wife in his polygamous marriage. Sunday's verdicts followed a three-month trial, in which jurors heard wiretaps of Shafia referring to his daughters as "whores" and ranting about their behavior.
> 
> All three were sentenced to life in prison immediately after their convictions, with no chance of parole for 25 years.



Family convicted in Canada 'honor murders' - CNN.com

And now we wait for he "bu.........bu.......bu............" that will surely follow!~

Too bad they don't live in Texas.


----------



## Againsheila

Sunshine said:


> Kingston, Ontario (CNN) -- A Canadian jury Sunday convicted three members of a family of Afghan immigrants of the "honor" murders of four female relatives whose bodies were found in an Ontario canal.
> 
> Mohammed Shafia, 58; his wife, Tooba Mohammad Yahya, 42; and their son, Hamed, 21, were found guilty of first-degree murder in the deaths of Shafia's three teenage daughters and his first wife in his polygamous marriage. Sunday's verdicts followed a three-month trial, in which jurors heard wiretaps of Shafia referring to his daughters as "whores" and ranting about their behavior.
> 
> All three were sentenced to life in prison immediately after their convictions, with no chance of parole for 25 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Family convicted in Canada 'honor murders' - CNN.com
> 
> And now we wait for he "bu.........bu.......bu............" that will surely follow!~
> 
> Too bad they don't live in Texas.
Click to expand...


Prosecutors said the girls' father, mother and brother all plotted to kill the four women in an "honor" murder. *Investigators claimed that hours of wiretapped conversations reveal a premeditated plan to punish rebellious, Westernized daughters and their permissive advocate, Rona.*


So why didn't they do something to stop it???  IMO the "investigators" are as guilty as the ones who committed the crime.


----------



## Mr. H.

Againsheila said:


> Prosecutors said the girls' father, mother and brother all plotted to kill the four women in an "honor" murder. *Investigators claimed that hours of wiretapped conversations reveal a premeditated plan to punish rebellious, Westernized daughters and their permissive advocate, Rona.*
> 
> 
> So why didn't they do something to stop it???  IMO the "investigators" are as guilty as the ones who committed the crime.



Stop what? Plans and threats? Investigators may have been able to get search warrants or even arrest warrents based on the wiretaps- but with what end result?

It's pitiful that these murders occured. 

If they overheard a date/time/place of the plan they could have been there to prevent it. 
But it didn't work out that way. It's not like TV.


----------



## Sunshine

Mr. H. said:


> Againsheila said:
> 
> 
> 
> Prosecutors said the girls' father, mother and brother all plotted to kill the four women in an "honor" murder. *Investigators claimed that hours of wiretapped conversations reveal a premeditated plan to punish rebellious, Westernized daughters and their permissive advocate, Rona.*
> 
> 
> So why didn't they do something to stop it???  IMO the "investigators" are as guilty as the ones who committed the crime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop what? Plans and threats? Investigators may have been able to get search warrants or even arrest warrents based on the wiretaps- but with what end result?
> 
> It's pitiful that these murders occured.
> 
> If they overheard a date/time/place of the plan they could have been there to prevent it.
> But it didn't work out that way. It's not like TV.
Click to expand...


About all they had was conspiracy.  And the reality is that the police are not 24/7 bodyguards.  But beyond that, the wiretapping likely came after the crime.


----------



## syrenn

We just need to never let them into civilized countries.


----------



## SFC Ollie

They still got off too easy.............


----------



## Sunshine

syrenn said:


> We just need to never let them into civilized countries.




Agreed.  And TDM isn't even here to bemoan the statement!




SFC Ollie said:


> They still got off too easy.............



Yes, they did!


----------



## syrenn

Sunshine said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just need to never let them into civilized countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  And TDM isn't even here to bemoan the statement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They still got off too easy.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they did!
Click to expand...




LMAO!

she will be back in true form soon enough.....

and yes... they did get off easy.


----------



## Sunshine

syrenn said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> We just need to never let them into civilized countries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  And TDM isn't even here to bemoan the statement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SFC Ollie said:
> 
> 
> 
> They still got off too easy.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes, they did!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> she will be back in true form soon enough.....
> 
> and yes... they did get off easy.
Click to expand...


This took place in Canada.  I want to research it more.  My SIL is from Canada, and he is a staunch libertarian.  But I have to wonder if they waffled any under their laws because this involved the religion that shall not be named.


----------



## syrenn

Sunshine said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed.  And TDM isn't even here to bemoan the statement!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, they did!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> she will be back in true form soon enough.....
> 
> and yes... they did get off easy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> This took place in Canada.  I want to research it more.  My SIL is from Canada, and he is a staunch libertarian.  But I have to wonder if they waffled any under their laws because this involved the religion that shall not be named.
Click to expand...



good question.


----------



## AquaAthena

syrenn said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> she will be back in true form soon enough.....
> 
> and yes... they did get off easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This took place in Canada.  I want to research it more.  My SIL is from Canada, and he is a staunch libertarian.  But I have to wonder if they waffled any under their laws because this involved the religion that shall not be named.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> good question.
Click to expand...



*Hey LOOK who is coming upon the next incremental generation of 2000?!?!?!  *


Here is an infomative article on this justice, that hopefullly won't be turned over for some excuse....

'Honour killings': Canadian jury finds Afghan family guilty | World news | guardian.co.uk


----------



## tinydancer

Some days are awesome. Some days you can rock opinions. Some days you can make a difference.

This honor killing of all the daughters was one of the most repulsive situations ever. 

I thank the prosecutors for saying what it was. Not a domestic violence issue. This was honor killing. Horrific and brutal.

And our system let the girls down. Out of political correctness and the French and English Childrens Aid Societies didn't communicate. 

The girls told aid agencies and their teachers that they feared for their lives. Guess what the morons did in the aid agencies?

They interviewed the girls in front of their father and they recanted.

Sweet Lord all freaking mighty. Of course they recanted.

I can go on but I am so proud of that jury. I am so proud of those prosecutors. I just want to have a nice afternoon knowing those bastards who could kill their family in such a horrid way are fucked up for a long time.

They were just little baby girls.


----------



## tinydancer

syrenn said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO!
> 
> she will be back in true form soon enough.....
> 
> and yes... they did get off easy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This took place in Canada.  I want to research it more.  My SIL is from Canada, and he is a staunch libertarian.  But I have to wonder if they waffled any under their laws because this involved the religion that shall not be named.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> good question.
Click to expand...


The prosecutors bless their souls called it for what it was right from the get go in the opening address.

They took a lot of heat for it. But bless them they rocked it. 

And they never ever varied from the honor killing mantra. Because that's what it was.

We gave another one up on deck now. Biggie on the west coast. Mother and uncle paid to have her beaten to death.


----------



## Sunshine

tinydancer said:


> Some days are awesome. Some days you can rock opinions. Some days you can make a difference.
> 
> This honor killing of all the daughters was one of the most repulsive situations ever.
> 
> I thank the prosecutors for saying what it was. Not a domestic violence issue. This was honor killing. Horrific and brutal.
> 
> And our system let the girls down. Out of political correctness and the French and English Childrens Aid Societies didn't communicate.
> 
> The girls told aid agencies and their teachers that they feared for their lives. Guess what the morons did in the aid agencies?
> 
> They interviewed the girls in front of their father and they recanted.
> 
> Sweet Lord all freaking mighty. Of course they recanted.
> 
> I can go on but I am so proud of that jury. I am so proud of those prosecutors. I just want to have a nice afternoon knowing those bastards who could kill their family in such a horrid way are fucked up for a long time.
> 
> They were just little baby girls.



There were multiple wives and multiple sets of kids.  I don't know where I read it, but the mother and all her daughters were killed for 'acting like whores.'  I know a fair amount about human behavior, and I would bet at least a cyber dollar that one of the other wifes and her set of kids made all this up to try and get the this wife and her kids out of the picture.  And it worked like a charm.  May they rot in hell!


----------



## Sunshine

tinydancer said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> This took place in Canada.  I want to research it more.  My SIL is from Canada, and he is a staunch libertarian.  But I have to wonder if they waffled any under their laws because this involved the religion that shall not be named.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> good question.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The prosecutors bless their souls called it for what it was right from the get go in the opening address.
> 
> They took a lot of heat for it. But bless them they rocked it.
> 
> And they never ever varied from the honor killing mantra. Because that's what it was.
> 
> We gave another one up on deck now. Biggie on the west coast. Mother and uncle paid to have her beaten to death.
Click to expand...


You got a link for that one on the west coast?  I'd like to read it.  It seems the world is moving backward and not forward.


----------



## Katzndogz

Sunshine said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some days are awesome. Some days you can rock opinions. Some days you can make a difference.
> 
> This honor killing of all the daughters was one of the most repulsive situations ever.
> 
> I thank the prosecutors for saying what it was. Not a domestic violence issue. This was honor killing. Horrific and brutal.
> 
> And our system let the girls down. Out of political correctness and the French and English Childrens Aid Societies didn't communicate.
> 
> The girls told aid agencies and their teachers that they feared for their lives. Guess what the morons did in the aid agencies?
> 
> They interviewed the girls in front of their father and they recanted.
> 
> Sweet Lord all freaking mighty. Of course they recanted.
> 
> I can go on but I am so proud of that jury. I am so proud of those prosecutors. I just want to have a nice afternoon knowing those bastards who could kill their family in such a horrid way are fucked up for a long time.
> 
> They were just little baby girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were multiple wives and multiple sets of kids.  I don't know where I read it, but the mother and all her daughters were killed for 'acting like whores.'  I know a fair amount about human behavior, and I would bet at least a cyber dollar that one of the other wifes and her set of kids made all this up to try and get the this wife and her kids out of the picture.  And it worked like a charm.  May they rot in hell!
Click to expand...


I doubt it.  Culturally the women accept multiple wives and multiple sets of kids.  They've had polygamous marriage longer than the west has had monogamous marriage.   For another, the daughters had asked for help repeatedly in the past.  The girls complained to authorities at school that they were beaten.  Ordinarily the authorities would have stepped in, immediately, and removed all the children.  In this case, no one wanted to act for fear of being seen as islamophobic or anti islamic.


----------



## tinydancer

Sunshine said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> 
> good question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The prosecutors bless their souls called it for what it was right from the get go in the opening address.
> 
> They took a lot of heat for it. But bless them they rocked it.
> 
> And they never ever varied from the honor killing mantra. Because that's what it was.
> 
> We gave another one up on deck now. Biggie on the west coast. Mother and uncle paid to have her beaten to death.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You got a link for that one on the west coast?  I'd like to read it.  It seems the world is moving backward and not forward.
Click to expand...


This one is unreal. Fifth Estate actually forced the RCMP's hands to arrest the girl's mother and uncle for paying for her to be beaten to death in India. 10 years later. I believe they are to be tried in India. I don't understand why they aren't being tried here. I'm still on this one.

Sikh. Honor killings cross many religions. This mother and this uncle were very revered in their community in BC. 

The young woman's sin to be beaten to death for? She fell in love with and married a man they didn't approve of.

In this day and age. Aye carumba. 

Escape from Justice - the fifth estate


----------



## tinydancer

Sunshine said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some days are awesome. Some days you can rock opinions. Some days you can make a difference.
> 
> This honor killing of all the daughters was one of the most repulsive situations ever.
> 
> I thank the prosecutors for saying what it was. Not a domestic violence issue. This was honor killing. Horrific and brutal.
> 
> And our system let the girls down. Out of political correctness and the French and English Childrens Aid Societies didn't communicate.
> 
> The girls told aid agencies and their teachers that they feared for their lives. Guess what the morons did in the aid agencies?
> 
> They interviewed the girls in front of their father and they recanted.
> 
> Sweet Lord all freaking mighty. Of course they recanted.
> 
> I can go on but I am so proud of that jury. I am so proud of those prosecutors. I just want to have a nice afternoon knowing those bastards who could kill their family in such a horrid way are fucked up for a long time.
> 
> They were just little baby girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were multiple wives and multiple sets of kids.  I don't know where I read it, but the mother and all her daughters were killed for 'acting like whores.'  I know a fair amount about human behavior, and I would bet at least a cyber dollar that one of the other wifes and her set of kids made all this up to try and get the this wife and her kids out of the picture.  And it worked like a charm.  May they rot in hell!
Click to expand...


Oh it's worse. 

I know I know how the hell could it be worse? The woman in the car was for true his first wife. But she was barren. 

Their own birth mother helped murder the girls.


----------



## High_Gravity

What do people expect when they raise their children in Western countries? odds are your child will be pretty Western whether you like it or not, like If I were to raise my child in a Middle Eastern shit hole like Syria they would be more Arab than anything else.


----------



## Sunshine

High_Gravity said:


> What do people expect when they raise their children in Western countries? odds are your child will be pretty Western whether you like it or not, like If I were to raise my child in a Middle Eastern shit hole like Syria they would be more Arab than anything else.



No they wouldn't.  I know former servicemen whose families have traveled with them and they aren't like Arabs.  I also know people who have spent their lives on the mission field, with their children in tow.  Those children are as American as any raised right here in the US.  Americans tend to send their kids to school with other American kids when they work in other countries.


----------



## Sunshine

tinydancer said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some days are awesome. Some days you can rock opinions. Some days you can make a difference.
> 
> This honor killing of all the daughters was one of the most repulsive situations ever.
> 
> I thank the prosecutors for saying what it was. Not a domestic violence issue. This was honor killing. Horrific and brutal.
> 
> And our system let the girls down. Out of political correctness and the French and English Childrens Aid Societies didn't communicate.
> 
> The girls told aid agencies and their teachers that they feared for their lives. Guess what the morons did in the aid agencies?
> 
> They interviewed the girls in front of their father and they recanted.
> 
> Sweet Lord all freaking mighty. Of course they recanted.
> 
> I can go on but I am so proud of that jury. I am so proud of those prosecutors. I just want to have a nice afternoon knowing those bastards who could kill their family in such a horrid way are fucked up for a long time.
> 
> They were just little baby girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were multiple wives and multiple sets of kids.  I don't know where I read it, but the mother and all her daughters were killed for 'acting like whores.'  I know a fair amount about human behavior, and I would bet at least a cyber dollar that one of the other wifes and her set of kids made all this up to try and get the this wife and her kids out of the picture.  And it worked like a charm.  May they rot in hell!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh it's worse.
> 
> I know I know how the hell could it be worse? The woman in the car was for true his first wife. But she was barren.
> 
> Their own birth mother helped murder the girls.
Click to expand...


That is because she had something to lose if she did not.


----------



## tinydancer

Sunshine said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> There were multiple wives and multiple sets of kids.  I don't know where I read it, but the mother and all her daughters were killed for 'acting like whores.'  I know a fair amount about human behavior, and I would bet at least a cyber dollar that one of the other wifes and her set of kids made all this up to try and get the this wife and her kids out of the picture.  And it worked like a charm.  May they rot in hell!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it's worse.
> 
> I know I know how the hell could it be worse? The woman in the car was for true his first wife. But she was barren.
> 
> Their own birth mother helped murder the girls.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That is because she had something to lose if she did not.
Click to expand...


How could we have failed them so?  Oh and  please don't think I condemn their birth mother or their brother in the sense that although complicit in the murders you can see where this father was driving this family off the freaking cliff. 

I just don't understand where somehow the p/c and trying to think "culture" let this happen.

You know what? Ballet is culture. Group of Seven is culture. Ukrainian folk dancing is culture. Honor killing or FGM isn't freaking culture.

Damn I hate white female liberal anglo assholes who think they are Christian just letting this type of bullshit slide all in the name of "culture"..

and that's my rant for the day. sorries.


----------



## Sunshine

tinydancer said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh it's worse.
> 
> I know I know how the hell could it be worse? The woman in the car was for true his first wife. But she was barren.
> 
> Their own birth mother helped murder the girls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is because she had something to lose if she did not.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How could we have failed them so?  Oh and  please don't think I condemn their birth mother or their brother in the sense that although complicit in the murders you can see where this father was driving this family off the freaking cliff.
> 
> I just don't understand where somehow the p/c and trying to think "culture" let this happen.
> 
> You know what? Ballet is culture. Group of Seven is culture. Ukrainian folk dancing is culture. Honor killing or FGM isn't freaking culture.
> 
> Damn I hate white female liberal anglo assholes who think they are Christian just letting this type of bullshit slide all in the name of "culture"..
> 
> and that's my rant for the day. sorries.
Click to expand...



Hey you haven't seen nothing!  I was on a forum where woman with children argued ferociously that people prostituting their young children in Asia was "just part of their culture.  "

I know who the woman is, and I still gag thinking about her.


Salam alekum.


----------



## Sunshine

I read on CNN today that there was a guy who, with his mother's help, killed his wife in Afghanistan this week be cause she gave birth to a girl.  It was the third child and he wanted a boy.


----------



## tinydancer

Sunshine said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is because she had something to lose if she did not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How could we have failed them so?  Oh and  please don't think I condemn their birth mother or their brother in the sense that although complicit in the murders you can see where this father was driving this family off the freaking cliff.
> 
> I just don't understand where somehow the p/c and trying to think "culture" let this happen.
> 
> You know what? Ballet is culture. Group of Seven is culture. Ukrainian folk dancing is culture. Honor killing or FGM isn't freaking culture.
> 
> Damn I hate white female liberal anglo assholes who think they are Christian just letting this type of bullshit slide all in the name of "culture"..
> 
> and that's my rant for the day. sorries.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you haven't seen nothing!  I was on a forum where woman with children argued ferociously that people prostituting their young children in Asia was "just part of their culture.  "
> 
> I know who the woman is, and I still gag thinking about her.
Click to expand...


I understand.

I had people telling me that this was a cultural issue that the woman not sure if you know about this one the Iraq "mama" who would make sure a young girl would get raped, she arranged the rape, this will blow your mind, so she could counsel the young rape victim into becoming a female suicide bomber.

Aye carumba. That's sick. Islam doesn't condone this. It's so wrong.


----------



## tinydancer

OMG we're probably making people puke. We should stop.


----------



## tinydancer

Sunshine said:


> I read on CNN today that there was a guy who, with his mother's help, killed his wife in Afghanistan this week be cause she gave birth to a girl.  It was the third child and he wanted a boy.



OK skip last post. I know. It's unreal.

You have your one child policy in China, the girls get offed. One doctor is now threatened with death because he suggested screening for the sex of the baby has just ended up in aborted females and thought no one should do that anymore.


----------



## Sunshine

tinydancer said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read on CNN today that there was a guy who, with his mother's help, killed his wife in Afghanistan this week be cause she gave birth to a girl.  It was the third child and he wanted a boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK skip last post. I know. It's unreal.
> 
> You have your one child policy in China, the girls get offed. One doctor is now threatened with death because he suggested screening for the sex of the baby has just ended up in aborted females and thought no one should do that anymore.
Click to expand...


There are a lot of female Chinese infants up for adoption in the US.  All you have to do is Google it to find them.  But there is also a shortage of females for men to marry in China.  Just shortly after I returned I was reading the English version of the Beijing News and they have a problem now in Asia with women being kidnapped for the purpose of marriage. 

When I was there, we visited a rural clinic.   The first question the female doctor had for us was 'how do you get a day off.'  We told her about doctors covering for one another and answering machines for call backs, etc.  After seeing the new state of the art Beijing University Medical Center we saw her clinic which looked like the 50s.  Those pics were on film and not digital.  Maybe I'll see about converting some and post a few.  

The doctor and her family lived in housing that was exactly like our housing projects except for one thing, our projects have bathrooms.  They had a beautiful flower and vegetable garden in front.  Someone asked who grew the garden and they all agreed that her husand did the gardening.  When we left she holding baby, mother in law, and father lined up for us to say 'goodbye.'  Everyone else was patting on the baby, but I shook hands with the three of them.  No one else did.  What I felt was the husband's hand was very smooth and soft.  The wife's (doctor's) hands were rough and calloused.  Of course, then I knew who grew the garden on top of being the doctor and only getting about 4 hours of sleep/night.  She was an attractive woman.  I showed the pics to my brother and he said, 'no wonder she looks so tired.'  That was in 2002.  She probably looks really old by now.


----------



## Sunshine

tinydancer said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> How could we have failed them so?  Oh and  please don't think I condemn their birth mother or their brother in the sense that although complicit in the murders you can see where this father was driving this family off the freaking cliff.
> 
> I just don't understand where somehow the p/c and trying to think "culture" let this happen.
> 
> You know what? Ballet is culture. Group of Seven is culture. Ukrainian folk dancing is culture. Honor killing or FGM isn't freaking culture.
> 
> Damn I hate white female liberal anglo assholes who think they are Christian just letting this type of bullshit slide all in the name of "culture"..
> 
> and that's my rant for the day. sorries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey you haven't seen nothing!  I was on a forum where woman with children argued ferociously that people prostituting their young children in Asia was "just part of their culture.  "
> 
> I know who the woman is, and I still gag thinking about her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I understand.
> 
> I had people telling me that this was a cultural issue that the woman not sure if you know about this one the Iraq "mama" who would make sure a young girl would get raped, she arranged the rape, this will blow your mind, so she could counsel the young rape victim into becoming a female suicide bomber.
> 
> Aye carumba. That's sick. Islam doesn't condone this. It's so wrong.
Click to expand...


I think that we have to recognize that there is a large segment of islam that is not only condoning this but encouraging it.  They are ignorant and only know what they are told by he who supposedly is not ignorant.  As to radical islam, there are 1 billion muslims.  7 - 10% of them are radical.   Do the math.  No one does the math.  If anyone actually did the math we would ALL recognize the  enormous threat to our way of life that exists out there.    10% of a billion is one hundred million!  Scattered over the earth proselytizing .  And quite successfully, I might add given the number of excuses that are made for them.  (Example:  'we are creating them'!  Oh hell no!)

Our 'presence' in the middle east does nothing for the women there.  It never will.  The women have to do it for themselves.  And some of them are.  Some of them get together and read modern books, which they carry under their burkas.   They are not plain and ugly under those things.  I saw women in the restrooms look very beautiful and wearing a lot of make up.  But people get the idea that they are mennonites or something.  And that islam is a kind and gentle religion.


----------



## Sunshine

tinydancer said:


> Sunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read on CNN today that there was a guy who, with his mother's help, killed his wife in Afghanistan this week be cause she gave birth to a girl.  It was the third child and he wanted a boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OK skip last post. I know. It's unreal.
> 
> You have your one child policy in China, the girls get offed. One doctor is now threatened with death because he suggested screening for the sex of the baby has just ended up in aborted females and thought no one should do that anymore.
Click to expand...


I have a friend whose son just returned from Afghanistan.  He had an interesting perspective.  He said, 'they gave up on themselves about 1000 years ago.'


----------



## Katzndogz

I have a friend from Pakistan whose husband was ordered by his family and his wife's family to kill his wife and their three daughters.  When he refused, his death was ordered also.  The family saved themselves by leaving the country.


----------



## Sunshine

Katzndogz said:


> I have a friend from Pakistan whose husband was ordered by his family and his wife's family to kill his wife and their three daughters.  When he refused, his death was ordered also.  The family saved themselves by leaving the country.



When I was teaching I had a student from Iraq.  She and her family were Christians.  Her father had been kidnapped and tortured many times before they came to the US.  Of course the terrorist sympathizers on here will call that 'hearsay' and remind us that there are 'good ones' out there!  LOL.  Yeah!


----------



## Sunshine

So i"slam" doesn't support this shit.  What does "islam" do to stop it?


----------



## Offshore

Unfortunately, bleeding heart liberals in their politically correct unwisdom, want to define
the Shafia 'honour killings' as domestic violence. I'm not kidding. That's
what liberals are calling this horrific family murder, plotted and organized and unrepentent.
They are more concerned about offending Islam, then condemning the subservient Islamic
culture that protects and allows family to kill in the name of Islamic honour....it's truly a warped way to think....they're afraid of answering questions or commenting on other
peoples' values....even if that by acknowledging a problem with honour killings in Western culture and it's inherent heinous nature, it could save lives.
Honour killings see 93% of women as victims and is over 90% muslim on muslim.
If liberals want to bury their heads in the sand, the rest of us will try to discuss the issue and make demands that  see to it that women are not beheaded or stoned or tortured beyond belief  for wanting a career or leaving an abusive husband.
This is what Shafia father said about his children.....
 "God curse their generation, they were filthy and rotten children."


----------

